# duda circuito am



## DANYS (May 22, 2010)

hola amigos tengo una pequeña duda.. estaba buscando en internet circuitos de transmisores am y consegui dos exactamente iguales pero alimentados de distinta forma.. quisiera saber cual es el correcto..
salud2


----------



## Fogonazo (May 22, 2010)

El inferior es el correcto


----------



## Dano (May 22, 2010)

El de abajo es el correcto


----------



## andor87 (May 7, 2011)

tiene algun truco para que funcione?
ya lo tengo armado exactamente como viene en el diagrama de abajo

el potenciometro que hace?


----------



## foso (May 7, 2011)

el potenciómetro regula la señal del amplificador hacia el transmisor. Yo no se mucho de transmisores pero me parece que a 500 kHz como lo tenés sintonizado ahí necesitas una buena antena (larga).


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 7, 2011)

Vean:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/contruccion-transmisor-am-55268/

Aqui expliqué el error que tienen estos transmisores, el cual es grave a la hora de querer escuchar en una radio. En vez de modular en AM modulan en FM, y eso incurre a escuchar distorsiones en vez del audio que uno pone. De que oscilan, si. Lo hacen. Pero que se vaya a escuchar bien en un receptor comun de AM... lo dudo. 

Un legítimo transmisor de AM puede tener varios metodos de modulacion, como el PWM, el conocido ''emitter follower'' o tambien la modulacion en serie con la alimentacion (mediante transformador de audio)

Otro grave error que tienen estos circuitos es que su salida no esta desacoplada con la DC, y puede pasar que hayan interferencias con el resto del circuito, inestabilidad en frecuencia, autooscilaciones, zumbido, etc. Se recomienda que se ponga un condensador variable de radio AM plastico (tandem), que si es de aire, mejor aún, para tener totalmente aislada la RF de la DC.


----------

